# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من اخوال الرسول عليه السلام؟

## البتيري

بسم الله ، الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
من منكم يتحفنا باسماء اخوال وخالات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على الترتيب
واسماء ابنائهم وبناتهم ، وكذلك حالهم مع الاسلام؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا..

----------


## أبو حمزة أنس الرهوان

أعرف منهم رجلا يدعى عبد يغوث بن وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب, أخو آمنة أم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم, ولست أدري حاله مع الإسلام, وابنه الأسود بن عبد يغوث كان من المستهزئين الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم:{ إنا كفيناك المستهزئين}, وسبب موته لعنه الله أن جبريل عليه السلام أشار إلى بطنه فاستسقى بطنه فمات منه, وابنه عبدالرحمن بن الأسود أسلم - حسب علمي حيث إنني أسرد الكلام من حفظي - , وأما الصحابي المقداد بن الأسود رضي الله عنه, فهو المقداد بن عمرو البهراني, ينسب إلى الأسود بن عبد يغوث لأنه تبناه, و له من الأبناء كريمة وعبدالله ابني المقداد أمهما ضباعة بنت الزبير بن عبدالمطلب بن هاشم , و من أقاربه من جهة الأم سعد بن أبي وقاص بن أهيب, وأهيب هذا هو أخو وهب بن عبد مناف,وإخوته عامر وعتبة, استشهد عامر ببدر, وقتل عتبة في أحد كافرا, وهو الذي ضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى دمي جبينه الشريف, فقال: "كيف يفلح قوم خضبوا وجه نبيهم بالدماء وهو يدعوهم إلى الله؟" فنزلت:"ليس لك من الأمر شيء", وله من الأبناء هاشم المرقال وغيره, و من الأقارب هالة بنت أهيب اخت ابي وقاص, وهي زوجة عبد المطلب بن هاشم, وام حمزة وصفية والمقوم وحجل بني عبد المطلب, ولا اظنها ادركت الاسلام هي ولا ابو وقاص (علما بأن اسم أبي وقاص هو مالك بن أهيب) , وليس يحضرني الآن إلا هؤلاء تقريبا, فان وجدت غيرهم ذكرتهم لك إن شاء الله تعالى, علما ان هؤلاء قرابته من بني زهرة بن كلاب

----------


## أبو حمزة أنس الرهوان

عذرا فلم أنتبه للترتيب, وقريبا إن شاء الله أرتبهم لأجلك أخي

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لا عليك أمر الترتيب أيها الأخ الكريم، فالجواب واضح وقيم جدًّا.
لكن المسألة عندي لا تزال غامضة كما كانت من قبل، والسبب أن الذي يحضرني - من الذاكرة - فيها قولان:
أحدهما: ما ذكره ابن قتيبة في كتاب "المعارف"، ونصه: ولا نعرف أنه كان لآمنة أخ فيكون خال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن بنو زهرة يقولون: نحن أخوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
مع أن ابن قتيبة في هذا الكتاب ترجم لـ 
عبد يغوث بن وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة بن كلاب
الثاني: الكتاب الذي كان منتشرًا في وقته ومشهورًا، وهو: "تنوير القلوب في معاملة علام الغيوب" وفيه ذكر للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثلاثة أخوال وخالتين، وأورد:
خال النبي أسودٌ عمير * * * عبد يغوث ليس فيهم ضيرُ
فريصة فاختة خالاتُ * * * والكل قبل بعثه قد ماتوا

----------

